# Cinnamon's Countdown



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cinnamon is our boer/nubian. Due anytime the next 30 days.









View attachment 49347


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Good luck!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She's a big girl! Good luck!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Purdy girl....make sure you share pics because I'm sure I'll have no new kids by then......sigh


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And...Cinn has dropped! No other signs of kidding being imminent.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And...dropped more. Very un-Cinnamon like behaviour. Lizzie says she was pushing some. But...no bag yet and cinn usually has a huge udder.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh crap!! Cinn is now streaming amber goo! She still hasn't filled her udder which is very un-Cinnamon like.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh boy! I hope everything is ok with Cinnamon and her babies. ray:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Me too. At least she she should be full term and maybe this time she's just waiting until kidding to bag up???


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is she a older doe??? My lama cha will bag a bit....kid then her bag will blow up. If she still doesn't drop her milk after she kids oxytocin from the vet will make her. Good luck very excited for you


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

yes, she is older...at least 5. Good tip on the oxytocin. Wonder if Dr Christie will give me some when I'm there this afternoon with the horses??? Hmmm.....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, and Jessica....you notice SHE is first and not the black one/???? hahahaha Unless Fiona decides to suddenly pop hers out Cinn is gonna beat her!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She just doesn't LOOK like she's ready...does she? But she does have streaming..and it's amber colored...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you have amber goo, then you have a kidding happening. Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If she doesn't seem ready to you, maybe she's not, or she's fooling you. Also, I've noticed too that sometimes when they have goo, and they pee, it turns the goo to an amber looking goo. Just thought I'd mention that as I've had that happen here before.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Lol she's lookin back at u like what do you waaaaaaaant!!!? LOL good luck!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cinn ended up at the vets yesterday for some unusual discharge. After an ultrasound. ..there were NO babies! No clue...we don't regularly ultrasound or test but at only $25 for yesterdays visit we may start. Guess I now know why my super huge udder girl wasn't bagging out for me. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least there was no serious problem.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

O M G!!!! Cinn has a baby girl!!!! Hubby is suppose to get pics!!!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Congrats! Guess that was a big surprise after the vet visit 
:stars:


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh wow awesome!!! Congrats and what a surprise!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Great!!!! I am so happy for you and her!!!! I bet your excited


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

kccjer said:


> O M G!!!! Cinn has a baby girl!!!! Hubby is suppose to get pics!!!


??! :shock: That's so crazy...how can you miss a full grown kid on ultrasound??

Congrats!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, congrats!! Christmas angel! Guess the vet just had a little slip up there; but larger kids do get difficult to see on ultrasounds at times.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> ??! :shock: That's so crazy...how can you miss a full grown kid on ultrasound??
> 
> Congrats!!!


I know quite a few people who had their goats ultra sounded, vet said they were not pregnant, but they delivered kids when they were ready. Don't know if it's the vet or what, but it's the main reason I decided to not have ultra sounds on mine.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I was there and saw the ultrasound. We could see guts, etc. No baby. LMAO. What a surprise. We had kicked her back out with everyone else so pretty darn lucky baby didn't freeze or mama didn't have trouble. And...hubby says MaryKay is starting to look pg too! !!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was there while one of my does was ultra sounded as well and I could totally see how one would be missed....everything all looked the same to me. But yes pat on hubby back for catching that in time.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha...he didn't. Went out to feed and found a baby goat. Trying to figure out how one of the babies got out of barn. Finslly saw Cinnamon was all bloody! We're not even sure if baby was born yesterday or today.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh wow that is crazy


----------

